# What could be wrong with me?



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi Everyone. 

I'm just looking for some thoughts as to what could be the problem and things seem to take forever with getting results. I'm going out of mind wondering what will be wrong with me in the end. 

I came off the pill in feb 2012 and it took 9 months for my periods to come back, during this time my Gp thought I might have PCOS and thats why I wasnt having a period. I had an ultrasound scan but this showed no PCOS and they even commented on what nice overies I had!  

We started trying to get pregnant Sept 2013. 

Since my periods came back they are like clockwork and not heavy or painful. My 2 progesterone blood results came back at 2 and 22 so I didn't ovulate. Husband has a son from 1st marriage and his 2 SA results came back as low but consultant says not low enough to worry about. Hes started taking wellman. 

Both of us are overweight but loosing it. 

So next is the lap and dye in 2 weeks to check my tubes. Consultant says if they are blocked then its straight to IVF and if they are OK then on to clomid. He said that when they do the lap they will have a look around for PCOS and ENDO and anything else that shouldn't be there. 

My question is, surely I would know if I had endo from the pain? and wouldn't my periods be irregular if I had developed PCOS?

What else could be wrong with me if I don't have these?

What else could be causing my progesterone to be so low?

Any input would be much appreciated. 

Thank you


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi mrspeach
You may end up like us with one of those "unexplained" diagnoses. Most of our tests checked out fine but just very little luck conceiving. It's annoying as if there is something wrong at least you can see how to fix it!  Here are some tests we also had:
The lap and dye is useful, there might be something like mild endo- I had this but never ever any pain and it got removed together with a septum from my last mc. You may have PCO which means you don't have any symptoms but an ovary might have cysts on it.

Worth checking your thyroid function as this could be out of sync. No other ideas on low progesterone. How is your diet generally?  I also had regular periods- although my acupuncturist said they were "weak" - I am very pale and got cold easily had some treatment to improve my blood circulation. Have you had any Allergy/intolerance tests?

At least your consultant is moving on things so hopefully you will be on one route or another shortly x


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi Lululimon,

Thanks for the reply. 

When I had the scan in 2012 they said my ovaries were perfect unless ive developed PCO/S recently I dont know. 

I guess I will just have to grin and bare it till the lap results.


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

So.... the hospital have decided that its not safe to check my tubes at same time as taking my gallbladder out and wont be doing it next week. 

Its been re scheduled for March once im fully healed


----------



## mamochka (May 23, 2013)

Mrs Peach - I agree with Lulu, really worth checking thyroid function which could mess up ovulation and luteal phase. Keep losing weight and eat well balanced diet to make sure you get all the nutrients. Maybe also check deficiency of vitamins and micronutrients. And no sugar, no sugar!mx


----------



## Sbarky15 (Oct 7, 2014)

Mrs Peach Ive had a few friends who it took a good few years before they actually conceived after coming off the pill. 

Maybe you just need a little stimulation, fertility drugs, to help you along. Please dont threat too much (easier said than done i know. 
I know how hard it is especially when husband already has children.


----------

